# 2019.07.22 & 23 - Trovoada no Alto Alentejo (Vista de Évoramonte)



## windchill (23 Jul 2019 às 22:10)

Olá amigos.

Depois de passar 24h a embrulhar modelos e parâmetros, quando finalmente desembrulhei tudo aquilo saiu-me uma viagem de stormchasing até ao Alto Alentejo, mais concretamente a Évoramonte. Quando cheguei, pouco antes do pôr do sol, o cenário não parecia à partida muito favorável, pois apenas existiam uns pequenos cúmulos a 'marinar' a SO da minha posição. Felizmente, as condições tornaram-se propícias e tive o privilégio de assistir a partir do zero à formação das numerosas trovoadas que evoluíram pelo alto Alentejo acima em direcção ao Ribatejo e Beira Interior. Deixo-vos aqui o registo do inicio de todo esse processo que culminou com a captura de alguns raios! 

Ao inicio uns cúmulos aparentemente inofensivos....




...entretanto um dos cúmulos iniciou o processo de expansão vertical.




O vento entretanto abrandou e as condições tornaram-se cada vez melhores, e a célula foi-se formando...




A transição para cúmulo congestus chegou muito rapidamente...




A partir desta fase, com a agregação e formação de mais nuvens, a formação da trovoada tornou-se evidente.




E pronto, a partir daí....... 



2019.07.22 - 221028 (NIKON D7200) [Évoramonte] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2019.07.22 - 222416 (NIKON D7200) [Évoramonte] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2019.07.22 - 230050 (NIKON D7200) [Évoramonte] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2019.07.22 - 232000 (NIKON D7200) [Évoramonte] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


----------



## windchill (23 Jul 2019 às 22:13)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gFmMLt]
	

2019.07.22 - 235254 (NIKON D7200) [Évoramonte] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gFmMHT]
	

2019.07.22 - 235616 (NIKON D7200) [Évoramonte] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gFm6ac]
	

2019.07.22 - 235838 (NIKON D7200) [Évoramonte] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gFm67w]
	

2019.07.23 - 000140 (NIKON D7200) [Évoramonte] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gFmMC7]
	

2019.07.23 - 000626 (NIKON D7200) [Évoramonte] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gFm63y]
	

2019.07.23 - 003746 (NIKON D7200) [Évoramonte] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

Na verdade, só uma foto é que está boa, o resto é fraquito.... ainda assim valeu a pena!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2019 às 23:25)

windchill disse:


> ...entretanto um dos cúmulos iniciou o processo de expansão vertical. O vento entretanto abrandou e as condições tornaram-se cada vez melhores, e a célula foi-se formando...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eram 21h00 quando tiraste esta fotografia... Eu tinha acabado de fazer o meu passeio ao final da tarde e observei nitidamente essa nuvem a sudoeste de Estremoz.

Radar de precipitação no momento exacto do início da trovoada:


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2019 às 02:34)

Imagens de Satélite


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2019 às 09:49)

Fantástico @windchill !


----------

